# Baby changing station



## e hilton (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m having a discussion with my architect about ADA clearance around a baby changing station in a restroom.  Two questions:
1.  Is a side approach acceptable?   The toilet clips about 3” into one back corner on a front approach.
2.  When measuring the clear floor space around the opened (folded down) table, do you measure from the front edge of the table or the wall?   Assuming of course there is proper knee clearance under the table.


----------



## SH225 (Apr 14, 2021)

902.2 of the 2010 Standards indicates it would require forward approach, so I’d measure the baby changing clear floor space like this attached plan from the Bobrick Washroom Equipment planning guide.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok, i agree with the front approach requirement in 902.2.  

But 902.2 refers to 305 for clear floor space, and 305.4 says CFS shall be allowed to include knee and toe clearance.  And if you look at the bobrick diagram, you can see the dashed line does extend back to the wall.


----------



## findingarch (Apr 14, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Ok, i agree with the front approach requirement in 902.2.
> 
> But 902.2 refers to 305 for clear floor space, and 305.4 says CFS shall be allowed to include knee and toe clearance.  And if you look at the bobrick diagram, you can see the dashed line does extend back to the wall.


Agree with both statements.  
Another useful link for references and good points:  http://abadiaccess.com/diaper-changing-stations/


----------



## Yikes (Apr 14, 2021)

findingarch said:


> Agree with both statements.
> Another useful link for references and good points:  http://abadiaccess.com/diaper-changing-stations/


That article is helpful, but I want to comment on one part of it:




Door clearances in ADA Table 404-2.4.1 are for "approach direction".
If that's the case, then the open baby changing station in the illustration above would not prevent someone from entering the toilet room and turning, provided there is 48" clear between the changing station the door hinge per ADAS 403.5.2.

Then the person in the wheelchair could fold up the changing station to get the pull side approach clearances for purposes of exiting the restroom.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 14, 2021)

excellent points "Yikes"


----------



## findingarch (Apr 14, 2021)

yes, great point, thanks!


----------



## e hilton (Apr 14, 2021)

Yikes said:


> Door clearances in ADA Table 404-2.4.1 are for "approach direction".


I like your answer ... but ... could that be considered approaching the door to exit the toilet room?


----------



## Yikes (Apr 14, 2021)

e hilton said:


> I like your answer ... but ... could that be considered approaching the door to exit the toilet room?


Yes.  If the occupant is inside the restroom and wishes to have the approach space to exit, they need to fold up the changing station.

Since the changing station is not a fixed element (it folds out of the way), and since it is considered accessible, a person with mobility issues ought to be able to fold it up prior to deciding to approach the door to exit.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 15, 2021)

only works if the table isn't in use.


----------

